# Art of Combative Pressure



## Corey Minatani (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey everyone:

My dear friend and collegue Sifu Ken Smith has just recently submitted an article for your review.

If you know Ken, this is an explosive article under his topic "symphony of destruction" series!  Seriously, Ken is a Full Instructor in Both NSI Tactical and Jeet Kune Do as well as a shodan in Okinawan Goju-Ryu.  

Please check it out at:

http://www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html

Corey Minatani, WRCMA Central Washington RD


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

I note that a second installment is now available.


----------

